#  > Geral >  > Certificação >  >  cisco 1750 com placa de voz para transformar linha analogica em ip e possível?

## Maurobranquinho

Bom dia caros colegas.
Primeiramente gostaria de esclarecer que não conheco CISCO, por isto gostaria de saber se é possível fazer o que estou precisando.
Tenho um cisco 1751 e precisava transportar minha linha telefônica analógica para a minha casa, gostaria de saber se teria como fazer isto através desde modelo. seria basicamente transformar a linha analógica em um IP válido que teríamos e então na outra ponta colocar um ATA comum para demodular novamente. Lembro que tenho as placas WIC para voz. É possível?

OBRIGADO.

----------


## WiFiBR

Boa pergunta.

Acompanhando.

----------


## rafaelhol

Boa tarde caros amigos.
Antigamente existia uma linha de roteadores especifica da PARKS fabricada aqui no Rio grande do Sul para esse tipo de coisa..
Ou seja..
Ele pegava os dados gerados e aplicava a sua entrada ETHER digital transformava em sinal analogico para ser enviado por linha simples (par metalico direto) telefonica e do outro lado tinha o mesmo equipamento demodulando o sinal fazendo o trabalho reverso.
Pesquise na internet sobre a Parks. Ou entre em contato com eles pelo telefone.
Poste aqui comentários da conversa com eles ou qualquer novidade a respeito para ajudar outros colegas que no futuro queiram saber sobre esse assunto.

----------


## DanielVieceli775

Precisa uma IOS Voice, ai é só fazer a configuração;

----------


## Umesh

olha, teria que converter o sinal analogico e depois transportá-lo e transformar este sinal para não se perder, usar um QoS, talvez este video te ajude:

----------

